# Pen Mandrels



## Peggy (27 Sep 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum.

I'm planning to start a small business making pens. I got a grant to buy some equipment but to get the grant I had to buy everything in the same shop. The shop I chose could not get the pen mandrel. I looked up pen mandrels on line and got so many results and such a huge variety of prices I really don't have a clue what to buy. I am a beginner to all this although my hubby is an experienced woodworker and is going to help.

Any advice would be very welcome...like is a cheap mandrel as good as an expensive one? And I have to admit I don't know what bushings are, I tried looking it up and still none the wiser!

Many thanks, Peggy


----------



## loz (27 Sep 2012)

Peggy":30r3idcw said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum.
> 
> I'm planning to start a small business making pens. I got a grant to buy some equipment but to get the grant I had to buy everything in the same shop. The shop I chose could not get the pen mandrel. I looked up pen mandrels on line and got so many results and such a huge variety of prices I really don't have a clue what to buy. I am a beginner to all this although my hubby is an experienced woodworker and is going to help.
> 
> ...



Im not trying be harsh here Peggy, but the last thing the pen market needs is flooding with amateur pens, so get good fast before you start to sell ..... and you are going to up against some competition, with several established makers and outlets in Ireland that have it pretty much cornered commercially, and there are 600 other guild members all making and giving / selling you can be sure. - including myself, and several of my own chapter members.

.....................

However - in my opinion any mandrel is good, some have speed features such as collet release that help in a production world.

I started off doing pens with no mandrel, just with barrels between centers................

Bushes are small devices that raise the barrel and give you a guide for cutting - and there are different bushes for different pens kits. eg - have a look here http://www.axminster.co.uk/pen-and-penc ... 15208_pg1/

There are several mandrels on the market, lookup rotur 

if you are going to sell - make sure you use good kits, and a good lasting finish, there are tons of websites dedicated to pens take a look at http://www.ukap-forum.co.uk/ as a start
.

One more thing, let me know if you have a or plan to have a website, ill post a link for you - im the webmaster of the IWG.


----------



## woodyturner (27 Sep 2012)

I use the Axminster mandrel http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod802501/ the mandrel bat can be adjusted in length to whatever size pen kit you want and it comes with a set of bushes for the 7mm pens and a set of come bushes for some of the other size pens but each type of pen kit needs a different size bushes which you can buy when you buy your pen kits as you go along


----------



## loz (27 Sep 2012)

woodyturner":1ogdd864 said:


> I use the Axminster mandrel http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod802501/ the mandrel bat can be adjusted in length to whatever size pen kit you want and it comes with a set of bushes for the 7mm pens and a set of come bushes for some of the other size pens but each type of pen kit needs a different size bushes which you can buy when you buy your pen kits as you go along



Most would be adjustable for length, some via releasing of a grub screw, but the one you have is much faster, having the collet. ideal for saving time, if you are doing diffent kits in the same session !

the quickest - is no mandrel, just between centers, and use calipers !
.......

Peggy - i forgot to mention barrel trimmers, get adjustable ones, or get a 7 mill and make some wooden sleeves yourself,


----------



## Peggy (27 Sep 2012)

Many thanks Loz and Woodyturner for your helpful replies, which i'm just going to read again. I'm definitely going to practise loads and loads before I embark on selling. I have lots of my own seasoned wood to practise with.

I'll check out all the links, many thanks. 

I hope to make woodturned pencils as well. I had an idea to have long strips of wood plained. Then cut a groove down the center of each strip for the graphite, glue it together chop it up and woodturn into pencils. Does that make sense? I realise it has to be a fairly soft wood, pine or ceder but Im thinking about using gorse wood, although it might be too hard. I have seen gorsewood pens for sale. I haven't seen anyone making woodturned pencils...ive a feeling there might be a reason for that?!

Peggy


----------



## loz (27 Sep 2012)

Peggy":359b50d0 said:


> I hope to make woodturned pencils as well. I had an idea to have long strips of wood plained. Then cut a groove down the center of each strip for the graphite, glue it together chop it up and woodturn into pencils. Does that make sense? I realise it has to be a fairly soft wood, pine or ceder but Im thinking about using gorse wood, although it might be too hard. I have seen gorsewood pens for sale. I haven't seen anyone making woodturned pencils...ive a feeling there might be a reason for that?!
> 
> Peggy



Can't see a market to be honest - and seems like a lot of work to end up with something readily available very cheaply,

click pencils on the other hand sell well, alone, or twinned with a matching pen,


----------



## loz (27 Sep 2012)

Peggy - i see you are in the west, any chance you can get over to killarney fri/sat/or sun ?

The IWG national seminar is on, and there are going to be a bunch of pen turning demos, ( for a fee to attend ) - 

but the exhibition area and trade stands are open to the public free of charge ( and you can pick up your pens kits and tools cheaply ) and see examples of great turned work.


----------



## Peggy (27 Sep 2012)

Oh yes, I do plan to have a website but I'm not quite ready yet. 

I am planning to get a woodburning tool to write on the pens. I will be making other wooden items as well not just pens. I have all sorts of ideas so not just aiming at the woodturned pen market.

I'd love to go to the exhibition, but its a long way from where I live and I'm fairly sure it won't be possibe for me to get there this weekend...but I'll discuss it with hubby and think about it.

Many thanks, Peggy 

Peggy


----------



## Ian down london way (27 Sep 2012)

I made some (using the axminster mandrels and kits) and found that gluing up layers of wood made for more exciting pens. (and drilling at an angle through the layers, otherwise they wood won't stay together once its turned down to a couple of mm thick on the barrels).

Mind you, I mostly do it for friends, or give a pen to someone who has given me some wood, as a keepsake, made from their own tree.


----------



## nev (27 Sep 2012)

JPT has a well explained 'how to' here
and so does Axminster

for getting you started you could have a look at the 'starter' kits buy the likes of Rutlands, which contain nearly everything you need to produce a pen or two, and will certainly do you to 'get your hand in'. I'm still using mine 

One of the things to take into account also is each (well most) different pen' kit' has a different size brass tube and therefore requires a different bushing set and probably a different sized drillbit (or two in the case of many pens). Something to keep in mind when buying different kits.


----------



## galwayworker (27 Sep 2012)

Hi Peggy,
I’m in Galway so it’s good to see someone else here from the West of Ireland. Like Loz was saying there are a few people in the marketplace selling already so like most things in life it won’t be easy. My first bit of advice is to join the Galway chapter of the Irish Woodturning Guild (http://www.galwaywoodturners.com), and secondly do a small business course and marketing course. 
If you would like I can PM you with some events that are taking place in Galway from the 15th of October until the 19th of October that may help you in getting the business up and running.
Regards,

John


----------



## Peggy (27 Sep 2012)

Thanks Ian Nev and John, your input is much appreciated, I feel a bit more confident now about what to buy. I'm getting a Draper lathe which I think is a pretty good make. Also a drill press and other bits and pieces.

I've done a small business course before and also have a contact in Uk who wants to work with me, she is very good at marketing and running a small business which will be very handy! 

John, I think i'm going to be practising with the lathe till well after Christmas before I can think about actually launching the business. I'm about an hour and a half from Galway so not too far away for future events...maybe next year. I'll definitely look up that the Irish woodturning Guild, thank you.

Peggy


----------



## woodyturner (27 Sep 2012)

Hi Peggy
I have been turning & selling pens for over 20 years now and there is big a market for them it depends how you merchandise them and on the quality of your product a friend of mine who has only been making good quality top of the market pens for a few years now earns enough to put his two sons through uni so it can be done no matter how many are already doing it.
I buy all my kits from Dave in Australia http://www.timberbits.com/sierra-pen-kits.html as an engineer he has all his kits especially made from top end kite to the ever day pens he is the cheapest supplier of good kits that I know of and his postage is only $5 a lot of the suppliers in the UK are selling terrible rubbish kits that will will destroy your reputation before you get started so good luck in your new venture


----------



## Peggy (27 Sep 2012)

Oh thanks so much Woody for your uplifting post, I must admit I was beginning to feel a little gloomy about the whole venture. But I am ready to work hard and produce the best pens possible! Many thanks for the link, I have been a bit worried about where to buy the best pen kits.

Peggy


----------



## loz (27 Sep 2012)

I didn't wish to put a downer on your plan Peggy, apologies if i did,


----------



## Peggy (27 Sep 2012)

Thank you Loz, I appreciate that.


----------



## 12345Peter (27 Sep 2012)

woodyturner":2r8p740q said:


> Hi Peggy
> I have been turning & selling pens for over 20 years now and there is big a market for them it depends how you merchandise them and on the quality of your product a friend of mine who has only been making good quality top of the market pens for a few years now earns enough to put his two sons through uni so it can be done no matter how many are already doing it.
> I buy all my kits from Dave in Australia http://www.timberbits.com/sierra-pen-kits.html as an engineer he has all his kits especially made from top end kite to the ever day pens he is the cheapest supplier of good kits that I know of and his postage is only $5 a lot of the suppliers in the UK are selling terrible rubbish kits that will will destroy your reputation before you get started so good luck in your new venture



Woody, at what level does the customs duty kick in is it £20 ish. The $5 postage sounds fantastic, but how do you find the duty? What sort of delivery time is normal?

regards
Peter


----------



## woodyturner (27 Sep 2012)

12345Peter":26wvs34f said:


> woodyturner":26wvs34f said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peggy
> ...


I will send you a PM


----------



## 12345Peter (27 Sep 2012)

woodyturner":13fm8s8w said:


> I will send you a PM



Thanks Woody.
Regards


----------

